# pig from hog wild hunting preserve



## fayettebowman (Sep 10, 2009)

couple of pics from 9/5/09 nice


----------



## fayettebowman (Sep 10, 2009)

tusk length is 4.25" and 4.5"  weighed a little over 400lbs


----------



## hevishot (Sep 10, 2009)

is this one of the ones from the "35 acre pen"?...


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 10, 2009)

That's a good hog


----------



## BuckBoy (Sep 10, 2009)

They sure do grow them big in that pen. Old dog food or peanut butter?


----------



## hevishot (Sep 10, 2009)

29%...are you gonna mount it?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 10, 2009)

Dang im going to the Pen !!!


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Where is that preserve?


----------



## fayettebowman (Sep 10, 2009)

the preserve is in dublin ga.  yes i am getting it mounted like a bear rug


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice hog!  Love the tusks on him!


----------



## fayettebowman (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks yall. i am real happy about this boar. it was my first boar ever and the first animal taken with my t/c pro hunter. very exciting stalk hunt. he even charged us after the shot.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## hevishot (Sep 10, 2009)

stalking one in a 35 acre pen has GOT to be one heck of a hunt!......will you tell folks when they see him on the wall that he was killled in a pen?....just curious.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 10, 2009)

Pen or not, that is one BAD DUDE of a HOG!!!

Glad you are enjoying him no matter what the Pros have to say about it!!  CONGRATS!!


----------



## Todd E (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice boar.

Who cares what people think...........
as long as it is done legal.


----------



## huntemwfo (Sep 10, 2009)

Come on hevishot ease up. You are always trying to stir things up.      Great hog!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 10, 2009)

hevishot said:


> stalking one in a 35 acre pen has GOT to be one heck of a hunt!......will you tell folks when they see him on the wall that he was killled in a pen?....just curious.


Will you tell folks how you tried to steal a mans happiness by downing his tactics on a legally taken animal?  Just curious.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 10, 2009)

hevishot said:


> stalking one in a 35 acre pen has GOT to be one heck of a hunt!......will you tell folks when they see him on the wall that he was killled in a pen?....just curious.


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice boar!!! Doesn't really matter how, or where IMO.


----------



## spicedcider (Sep 10, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Will you tell folks how you tried to steal a mans happiness by downing his tactics on a legally taken animal?  Just curious.



well Put, Nice hog them tusks are something else


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice hog.  Get off your high horse guys, it was done legally, nuff said!!


----------



## biker13 (Sep 10, 2009)

Is that one of the $135 pigs he advertises or do boars cost more?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 10, 2009)

handgunner said:


> will you tell folks how you tried to steal a mans happiness by downing his tactics on a legally taken animal?  Just curious.


i think i just peed myself a lil! Two points for handgunner  nice hog too!post some more pics too bc for 400 plus that one aint doing him the justice he deserves.barr or boar?


----------



## fayettebowman (Sep 11, 2009)

it was a boar but will try to get some other pics up.


----------



## brad2727 (Sep 11, 2009)

fayettebowman said:


> it was a boar but will try to get some other pics up.



Heck of a hawg!Them cutters there will skin ya up.....much for a hunt?Been itchin to stick somethin with my bow!


----------



## Dpsmith (Sep 11, 2009)

brad2727 said:


> Heck of a hawg!Them cutters there will skin ya up.....much for a hunt?Been itchin to stick somethin with my bow!



hey i got a 16x16 holding pen you an come shot one with it if ya want. hes got about 11/2 cutters on him.

nice hog no doubt
..... but in my opinion it takes alittle of the greatness of him away that he was killed in a pen. i am sorry but that would be like shootin a monster buck in a high fence it doesnt count for anything just money spent on a great looking deer.

no way would for one his tusk got long in the wild he would have broken them up if he was a intake boar, fighting and all that stanky boars do, maybe if he was a bar.

he is a heck of a nice boar and i will give credit where credit is due.... but like the question was asked before when people asked will you tell them he was killed in a pen?


----------



## brad2727 (Sep 11, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> hey i got a 16x16 holding pen you an come shot one with it if ya want. hes got about 11/2 cutters on him.
> 
> nice hog no doubt
> ..... but in my opinion it takes alittle of the greatness of him away that he was killed in a pen. i am sorry but that would be like shootin a monster buck in a high fence it doesnt count for anything just money spent on a great looking deer.
> ...



ok then! I gonna tell dustin thomas you gave me the ok .... i will stick him this afternoon! Thanks...


----------



## Boneskull (Sep 11, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> hey i got a 16x16 holding pen you an come shot one with it if ya want. hes got about 11/2 cutters on him.
> 
> nice hog no doubt
> ..... but in my opinion it takes alittle of the greatness of him away that he was killed in a pen. i am sorry but that would be like shootin a monster buck in a high fence it doesnt count for anything just money spent on a great looking deer.
> ...



Did you ever fish in a pond?


----------



## buddylee (Sep 11, 2009)

Who really cares if it came from a pen ? If he is happy and he spent his money why does anyone care. Plus he was honest about it. Good lookin hog man.


----------



## rockwalker (Sep 11, 2009)

I have hunted that PRESERVE and stalked pigs for f 6 hours or more and never saw a fence. That is 35 acres of the meanest property you'll ever set foot on. Like everyone else said it was legal he had fun and as for those of you thinkin those hogs are pen raised then think again. They are trapped and tested like they should be. The way this guy does his operation no pig is in there much longer than probably 4-6 months at most and they are not trough fed pets that I promise you! 


Nice boar all the way my son got his firsy down there and it tickled him to death. Sorry but I don't have the time or the funds to have thousands of acres to my disposal. And I do hunt public land quite often but I have pounded enough ground and that's rough tagging a 6 year old along.


----------



## Dpsmith (Sep 11, 2009)

brad2727 said:


> ok then! I gonna tell dustin thomas you gave me the ok .... i will stick him this afternoon! Thanks...



LOL yeah for what that guy payed to shot that boar i am sure dustin will give ya the green light 2!!

would this be the same brad that settin my trap right now?!


----------



## bud 123 (Sep 12, 2009)

I do guided hunt there and 2 other places.Chris is a great guy and we do great hunts.we can do pen or open range hunts.And i will say pen or not its not as easy as some come to believe they dont just seat there.By no means none of the hogs are pen raised.They are traped and caught with dogs and turned out in there.You dont just walk and in there eather you crawl and everything else to get to them.

The hog pic will cost ya the trophy price.That not a meat hog.


----------



## bud 123 (Sep 12, 2009)

BRAD 2727   I can say that hog wasnt pen raised he was caught with dogs a few days before the hunt was done.I will say there is no fight lost on any of the hogs Chris has in the peserve.If they are so tame come catch ya one with your hands and find out.


----------



## gigem (Sep 12, 2009)

*hogs*



hevishot said:


> is this one of the ones from the "35 acre pen"?...


I guide and so do my boys in that pen. If there is one hog in it , i promise you could not kill it in 30 min. time with or with out a guide. Free hunt if you can. Mill wood plantion


----------



## Dpsmith (Sep 13, 2009)

bud 123 said:


> BRAD 2727   I can say that hog wasnt pen raised he was caught with dogs a few days before the hunt was done.I will say there is no fight lost on any of the hogs Chris has in the peserve.If they are so tame come catch ya one with your hands and find out.




his ears look to be in mighty good shape to caught a few days b4 the hunt!!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Sep 13, 2009)

nice legal kill, hope it's not your best or last.


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice hog . Good lookin cutters on him . Scott


----------



## bud 123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dpsmith  his ears look good because of the hunters who caught him.They do it to make money too.So you get there quick and get the dogs off. Thats called knowing what you are doing.We run those toothless dogs they dont mess up the hogs as bad.


That is a very nice hog for anyone anywhere.


----------



## Dpsmith (Sep 13, 2009)

bud 123 said:


> Dpsmith  his ears look good because of the hunters who caught him.They do it to make money too.So you get there quick and get the dogs off. Thats called knowing what you are doing.We run those toothless dogs they dont mess up the hogs as bad.
> 
> 
> That is a very nice hog for anyone anywhere.



i am just messing with ya i see the hogs yall catch. yall do a great job with it.


----------



## brad2727 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> LOL yeah for what that guy payed to shot that boar i am sure dustin will give ya the green light 2!!
> 
> would this be the same brad that settin my trap right now?!



lol!yeah! just dropped a 70 pounder in yalls pen thursday.Got me my first hog cut too...me n him in a cage will happen no more!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I THINK I JUST PEED MYSELF A LIL! TWO POINTS FOR HANDGUNNER NICE HOG TOO!POST SOME MORE PICS TOO BC FOR 400 PLUS THAT ONE AINT DOING HIM THE JUSTICE HE DESERVES.BARR OR BOAR?


Yea if hes that big the pics sure aint showing it.
He does have some mean cutters though!


Dpsmith said:


> ..... but in my opinion it takes alittle of the greatness of him away that he was killed in a pen.


Just remember somebody caught and tied him!


That's a Big Boar for sure Congrats!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Sep 13, 2009)

*nice hog*

i know chris and i think he has a great setup. we worked together in another business for an idiot for a short time. i would hunt with him if i did not have more hogs than i can deal with now. again very nice boar you should be proud and dont pay any attention to what others say with negative comments.


----------



## mattb78 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wild hogs are a nuisance!  If somebody wants to hunt them in a pen it is no harm to anyone.

Good for the land = one more wild hog gone
Good for the guide = business in a bad economy
Good for the hunter = had alot of fun

For the next guy on their high horse about killing a hog, just let me know the next time you take a hog with a spear you sharpened on a rock.  

We may disagree with another man's legal method of hunting but we should do this respectfully.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 15, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Will you tell folks how you tried to steal a mans happiness by downing his tactics on a legally taken animal?  Just curious.



he learned from kanye west....


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 15, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> he learned from kanye west....


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Sep 15, 2009)

*talkin 2 much*



Dpsmith said:


> hey i got a 16x16 holding pen you an come shot one with it if ya want. hes got about 11/2 cutters on him.
> 
> nice hog no doubt
> ..... but in my opinion it takes alittle of the greatness of him away that he was killed in a pen. i am sorry but that would be like shootin a monster buck in a high fence it doesnt count for anything just money spent on a great looking deer.
> ...



Man why cant u just say nice hog you always talkin about stuff you know nothing about how do you know boars teeth dont grow that big in the wild you dont you just want 2 talk


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 15, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Man why cant u just say nice hog you always talkin about stuff you know nothing about how do you know boars teeth dont grow that big in the wild you dont you just want 2 talk



Kinda like you did when you said this to a boy who just took his first hog with a bow?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=404720



			
				FIND and CATCH said:
			
		

> maby you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor



Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Dpsmith (Sep 15, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Man why cant u just say nice hog you always talkin about stuff you know nothing about how do you know boars teeth dont grow that big in the wild you dont you just want 2 talk




i believe i did say he was a nice boar!! 
i think you just like starting crap on the forum! 
well enlighten me how a boars teeth grow in the wild, i am dieing to know.
and you wont ever get another comment from me on this forum to anything you say!!


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Sep 16, 2009)

*hog*



Handgunner said:


> Kinda like you did when you said this to a boy who just took his first hog with a bow?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=404720
> 
> ...



Alright so its ok for them to mock me on something that really happend i dont think gettin a dog killed is to funny that is the only reason i said what i said


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 16, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Alright so its ok for them to mock me on something that really happend i dont think gettin a dog killed is to funny that is the only reason i said what i said


The dog killing hog was a joke in bow-boy's post.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Kinda like you did when you said this to a boy who just took his first hog with a bow?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=404720
> 
> ...



That's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 16, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Alright so its ok for them to mock me on something that really happend i dont think gettin a dog killed is to funny that is the only reason i said what i said



The man is holding a 20 lb pig and calls it a true dog killer. obvioulsly out of humor. Thats what us doggers call a big hog with big teeth, a " DOG KILLER". the guy wasnt trying to cause any harm or hurt your feelings. simmer down. but really is tellin him to get a bigger shirt the best comeback you could come up with??


----------



## Mr7mag (Sep 16, 2009)

*Hog*

Congrats on a nice Boar!


----------



## wsstew (Sep 16, 2009)

I hunted with Chris and killed a nice trophy boar and I'm proud to say it was in a pen. The hog weighed 375 lbs and 4 1/2 inch cutters. I don't have pigs where I hunt and don't really want them destroying my property so I have no problem paying, hunting in a pen and having one heck-ova good time. Great hog buddy and don't let all the haters spoil it for you.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 16, 2009)

wsstew said:


> I hunted with Chris and killed a nice trophy boar and I'm proud to say it was in a pen. The hog weighed 375 lbs and 4 1/2 inch cutters. I don't have pigs where I hunt and don't really want them destroying my property so I have no problem paying, hunting in a pen and having one heck-ova good time. Great hog buddy and don't let all the haters spoil it for you.


Nice one!


----------



## Rem 742 (Sep 18, 2009)

Love those tusks.


----------

